# *NEW* Canadian Forces Ranks and Insignias cheat sheet help



## lukey8ball (9 Feb 2015)

Hello all, I have a mission for somebody. I am quite unskilled at making creative things and was wondering if anybody would be interested in helping me by making a sort of cheat sheet that can be hung up at my clothing store location. the idea would be to have it places in plain view for all to see and use. 

For this, I would like the examples from the wikipedia article (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Forces_ranks_and_insignia#)

If something like this already exists, then if you could kindly point me in the proper direction, that would be awesome.

Thanks in advance


----------



## DAA (9 Feb 2015)

Try this one, even has pictures.........

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/honours-history-badges-insignia/rank.page


----------



## ModlrMike (9 Feb 2015)

There's a chart already in the system. I'm sure your SgtMaj could help you out.


----------



## McG (9 Feb 2015)

http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Canadian_Army_Rank_Insignia


----------



## Gunner98 (9 Feb 2015)

DAA said:
			
		

> Try this one, even has pictures.........
> 
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/honours-history-badges-insignia/rank.page



Except the Air Force page has not been updated.  Try this one for RCAF: http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/assets/AIRFORCE_Internet/images/news-nouvelles/2014/09/fa2014-0031m-lower-res.jpg


----------



## lukey8ball (9 Feb 2015)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> Except the Air Force page has not been updated.



Exactly my point


----------



## Happy Guy (9 Feb 2015)

Ref: CANFORGEN 170/14 C AIR FORCE 25/14 021257Z OCT 14

The RCAF will commence implementation March 2015 with the expected completion in time for the Battle of Britain ceremonies in September 2015.
This means no change to the current RCAF insignia it officially changes over.


----------



## Gunner98 (10 Feb 2015)

Happy Guy said:
			
		

> Ref: CANFORGEN 170/14 C AIR FORCE 25/14 021257Z OCT 14
> 
> The RCAF will commence implementation March 2015 with the expected completion in time for the Battle of Britain ceremonies in September 2015.
> This means no change to the current RCAF insignia it officially changes over.



Except of course if you are the CDS et al.


----------



## dimsum (10 Feb 2015)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> Except of course if you are the CDS et al.



Just curious; since the CDS and the Comd RCAF have swapped over, do their (RCAF) ADCs and/or EAs swap as well to match?


----------



## caocao (10 Feb 2015)

The CWOs have also swapped.


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 Sep 2015)

I saw some of the RCAF Captains sporting the new rank insigina on their shirts yesterday at a briefing.  I have to admit, they look OK.  The leather jacket with metal rank insignia on the other hand, not so much...

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/honours-history-badges-insignia/rank-air-force.page


----------



## Happy Guy (8 Jan 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I saw some of the RCAF Captains sporting the new rank insigina on their shirts yesterday at a briefing.  I have to admit, they look OK.  The leather jacket with metal rank insignia on the other hand, not so much...
> 
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/honours-history-badges-insignia/rank-air-force.page


I just saw an RCAF BGen wearing the leatherjacket at the Rideau Centre in Ottawa.  I couldn't tell his rank until I was literally beside him.  Is this some RCAF conspiracy to have their Officers jack everyone up for not saluting or forcing everyone to salute them because they're not sure?  Yeah, I know that their rank is spelled out on their name tag but as a lowly Army guy I kind of like to know well beforehand when I have to salute vice squinting to look for their rank - my eye sight is 20/20.
I wish that the RCAF CWO sort this out soon.  How about getting a dress committee or hiring a contractor to look into this?  Hi-vis ranks on the jackets?  Reflective name tags with their ranks in large glowing type face?


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jan 2016)

Happy Guy said:
			
		

> I just saw an RCAF BGen wearing the leatherjacket at the Rideau Centre in Ottawa.  I couldn't tell his rank until I was literally beside him.  Is this some RCAF conspiracy to have their Officers jack everyone up for not saluting or forcing everyone to salute them because they're not sure?  ........



 [

But the Rideau Centre is a "No Saluting Zone".      [


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 Jan 2016)

I feel your pain.  There must have been a sale on the Top Gun jackets recently as I have run into a least a Sqn or two worth of fighter aces running around with them on here at work.  The metal rank insiginia are almost impossible to read until you're practically F2F.  Poor design, I agree.


----------



## Journeyman (8 Jan 2016)

Happy Guy said:
			
		

> How about getting a dress committee or *hiring a contractor* to look into this?


If only there were more contractors, we'd soon have these nagging fashion crises sorted out..... then we could focus on bigger HQs!   :cheers:


Wow, I managed to combine several of my personal _bêtes noires.   _I'm practically ready to wade back into the mindlessly repetitive politics and global warming threads. 

I think I'll just lay down until that thought passes   ;D


----------



## dapaterson (8 Jan 2016)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> If only there were more contractors, we'd soon have these nagging fashion crises sorted out..... then we could focus on bigger HQs!   :cheers:
> 
> 
> Wow, I managed to combine several of my personal _bêtes noires.   _I'm practically ready to wade back into the mindlessly repetitive politics and global warming threads.
> ...



Relax.  It's after 11am.  The bars are now open.


----------



## dimsum (8 Jan 2016)

Happy Guy said:
			
		

> I just saw an RCAF BGen wearing the leatherjacket at the Rideau Centre in Ottawa.  I couldn't tell his rank until I was literally beside him.  Is this some RCAF conspiracy to have their Officers jack everyone up for not saluting or forcing everyone to salute them because they're not sure?  Yeah, I know that their rank is spelled out on their name tag but as a lowly Army guy I kind of like to know well beforehand when I have to salute vice squinting to look for their rank - my eye sight is 20/20.
> I wish that the RCAF CWO sort this out soon.  How about getting a dress committee or hiring a contractor to look into this?  Hi-vis ranks on the jackets?  Reflective name tags with their ranks in large glowing type face?



If there was only a rank indicator that one could wear on the shoulders which is easy to see...


----------



## Journeyman (8 Jan 2016)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Relax.  It's after 11am.  The bars are now open.


*AND*.....it's Friday.  TGIF after yet _another_  grueling week.    :nod:


----------



## dapaterson (8 Jan 2016)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> *AND*.....it's Friday.  TGIF after yet _another_  grueling week.    :nod:



Pace yourself; I'm sure you're still recovering from yesterday's TGIT.


----------



## Journeyman (8 Jan 2016)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Pace yourself; I'm sure you're still recovering from yesterday's TGIT.


...and tomorrow's Motorcycle Supershow.   :chopper:


----------



## dapaterson (8 Jan 2016)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ...and tomorrow's Motorcycle Supershow.   :chopper:



Recovering in advance?  Excellent planning on your part!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Jan 2016)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Pace yourself; I'm sure you're still recovering from yesterday's TGIT.





			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> ...and tomorrow's Motorcycle Supershow.   :chopper:





			
				dapaterson said:
			
		

> Recovering in advance?  Excellent planning on your part!



Nah....he's priming for tomorrow....

 ;D :subbies:


----------



## PPCLI Guy (8 Jan 2016)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ...and tomorrow's Motorcycle Supershow.   :chopper:



I rode to work today.


Just sayin'


----------

